# Small Script Schwinn B6 Tank Black and Chrome



## SchwinnWhizzer (Oct 4, 2022)

Small script Schwinn B6 Tank as pictured


----------



## nick tures (Oct 4, 2022)

$100


----------



## SchwinnWhizzer (Oct 5, 2022)

ND


----------



## cdgsdad (Oct 16, 2022)

$150


----------



## cdgsdad (Oct 18, 2022)

165$


----------



## SchwinnWhizzer (Oct 31, 2022)

cdgsdad said:


> 165$



No Deal, but your close...


----------

